# Ford 445 cold natured



## wranglerdude83 (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought a ford 445. It has about 5000 hours on it but is in excellent shape. Here in NC it does not get that cold but on mornings when it is below 40 it can be hard to start. I have replaced the manifold heater and it is working properly.

I have also replaced the injectors to correct a fuel leak. 

On colder mornings I heat the tractor for about 30 seconds and have to pull the throttle all the back to get it to start. It takes right much turning to get it to fire, and it barely idles when it does start even at full throttle. After a few seconds it does catch up and I can idle it down. 

Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Wranglerdude83,

Preheating for 30 seconds is too much, IMO. Doesn't hurt anything, other than the heating element will probably burn out quickly. Ten seconds should suffice, and keep it cooking while you are cranking. 

Older diesels need good cranking speed to start. Engines past their prime loose too much compression with slow cranking speed and are difficult to start. In your case, it sounds like you are loading up with fuel while cranking and when it finally fires, it takes a while clear out all the cylinders.

Clean up all of your starting connections to bare metal, especially grounds. If that doesn't work, put in new battery meeting Ford battery specs required for your tractor, and replace the starter. 

BTDT - Try it - You shall see...

PS - Fords have a long history of electrical fires. If your tractor doesn't have a fusebox, covering the major circuits, install a battery disconnect switch and use it every time you park your tractor. I speak from experience....BTDT too!!


----------



## wranglerdude83 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sixbales, thanks for the advice! The guy I bought the tractor from had a brand new starter, cables, and 870 CCA battery put in the tractor before he delivered it. So hopefully I am getting the tractor turning fast enough.

You mentioned the tractor loading up with fuel. Would this make it harder to start? If so how should I correct that problem?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If what you say is correct, new starter, new cables, and a new 870 CCA battery, and it still will not start on cold mornings, then your engine's compression is probably marginal. Has this tractor sat idle for a long period before you purchased it?? If so, it is possible that the rings have unseated. Work it hard and maybe this situation will improve.

My comment about your engine loading up on fuel, is simply due to cranking, injecting fuel, and not starting. Fuel accumulates in the cylinders and it takes some time to get it burned up and cleared out.

Two things you can do for cold morning cranking: 
1. Install a block heater and plug it in a few hours before starting. They're not expensive and relatively simple to install. I know that sounds crazy for North Carolina, but if it works...... you can add years to your engine's useful life before rebuilding. 
2. Alternatively, you can use a shot of starting fluid down the air intake. There are many guys that oppose using starting fluid in diesels. My position......You do what you have to do.

Additional comments:
1. You don't mention starting in warmer weather?? Does that mean it starts OK in warm weather??
2. Is your fuel injection pump a CAV?? If so, is it set at "zero" at the top of the mounting base?? My shop manual specifies a zero setting. Some people set them off zero for more power, but they do not start well off zero. 
3. You need to get a shop manual for your tractor.


----------

